
Researchers shut down AI that invented its own language - spenczar5
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/technology/a-step-closer-to-skynet-ai-invents-a-language-humans-can-t-read/article/498142
======
schoen
The underlying article with original reporting is
[https://www.fastcodesign.com/90132632/ai-is-inventing-its-
ow...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/90132632/ai-is-inventing-its-own-perfect-
languages-should-we-let-it) and doesn't support the implication that this AI
had to be shut down because it would somehow be dangerous if it were allowed
to continue training. Rather, it wasn't useful for the intended purpose:

> “Our interest was having bots who could talk to people,” says Mike Lewis

It sounds like the problem is that software agents that can train to
communicate with other agents can create the equivalent of slang or argot,
which they understand and outsiders don't. That's pretty interesting, but the
"shut down" part seems unnecessarily sensational.

~~~
DrScump

      The underlying article with original reporting is...
    

... and as for digitaljournal, I _hate hate hate_ sites that scroll seamlessly
into separate, completely unrelated articles.

One simple text search can bounce you five articles down into something
completely unrelated.

Are they _that_ desperate for "presentation" counts?

